# Steering Wheel Bow Tie



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

If i remember correctly a member on here just covered the steering wheel with a garbage bag, taped it up around the emblem and plastidipped...

Here it is:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/14270-plastidip-steering-wheel-emblem.html

Scroll for the pics. Shouldn't be hard


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Used CF vinyl for the wheel and the exterior badges.


----------



## 2014ChevyCruze (Jul 10, 2015)

I did this with vinyl after i vinyled my bowties front and back


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

To those that have used the vinyl, are your bowties textured? Mine Is textured so I assumed the vinyl wouldn't work.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

I painted mine with paint that matches my exterior color. 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I painted mine with paint that matches my exterior color.
> 
> 
> Sent with iLove 6.0


got any pics of this?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Terryk2003 said:


> To those that have used the vinyl, are your bowties textured? Mine Is textured so I assumed the vinyl wouldn't work.


Lasted 6 months on a brand new car. Dipped after but didn't come out well so I left it alone.


----------



## YIN (Dec 6, 2014)

I taped mine off then used stock color touch up paint.


----------

